# Maisie Lure



## Irish Lad

I have been reading a book called Fishing Utah by Brett Prettyman. He suggests using a Maisie lure. I have had no luck finding one. I even emailed him and he had no luck either. Does anyone know where to get one or what one looks like? Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Bears Butt

I'm pretty sure they don't make them anymore, but I could be wrong. It is a fish body type lure with a stiff wire out the front of the lure, a smallish metal bill, like a rapala has, only metal and a couple of treble hooks. I had one once until a giant rock decided it needed it worse. Good luck finding one. The fat shad rap is about the same thing.


----------



## Nor-tah

I've got five of them. They are a small spoon with a single treble off the back. About 1.5 inches long. My great uncle gave them to me. They were originally made by Luhr Jensen. You cant get them anymore. They work great and cast a mile. I would email Luhr Jensen and see if they can tell you where you can find some. 
A quick google search also found this. Might work for you. **** luck!
http://www.bigbendfishing.net/
http://www.bigbendfishing.net/VMC/ljensen.pdf
The ones I have are brass color. These are nickel.


----------



## Huge29

I have about 5 of them and they are dynamite at any trout water I have tried; i caught my largest trout ever with one. They are great! i was not aware that they were discontinued, mine is like Nortah describes, not at all like what Bears Butt describes.


----------



## brookieguy1

Man I hate hardware. Makes me so mad when trout actually bite the stuff.


----------



## Nor-tah

Bahaha Them money clips fool them dumb trout.


----------



## brookieguy1

Nor-tah said:


> Bahaha Them money clips fool them dumb trout.


Only ones that must have something wrong with them or would have never amounted to much anyway. Only fish worth catching bite jigs and jigs only! :lol: Ok Ok flies are alright. But bent scraps of metal? Blasphemy! I have more respect for powerbait!


----------



## .45

Man....I can't believe some of you guy's....seducing fish with metal and plastic's... :roll: 

Worms brother, give 'em something they want and need in their diets...meat! Worms, minnows, hoppers, mice, leeches...meat is the answer !! o-||


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> Man....I can't believe some of you guy's....seducing fish with metal and plastic's... :roll:
> 
> Worms brother, give 'em something they want and need in their diets...meat! Worms, minnows, hoppers, mice, leeches...meat is the answer !! o-||


Atta boy!


----------



## DIPPER

Im with 45. 8)


----------



## kochanut

DIPPER said:


> Im with 45. 8)


im with dynamite

and flies of course :lol:


----------



## LOAH

Blasphemy? :shock: 

Oh, Dave. You've gone too far.

I sentence you to 4 hours on Boulder using a Blue Fox...







o-|| 











...On cutthroat lakes. :twisted: 


:O•-:


----------



## Nor-tah

Hahaha we got him riled when Scott caught a brookie on his first cast using a Jakes a couple weeks ago. :lol:


----------



## brookieguy1

LOAH said:


> Blasphemy? :shock:
> 
> Oh, Dave. You've gone too far.
> 
> I sentence you to 4 hours on Boulder using a Blue Fox...
> 
> o-||
> 
> ...On cutthroat lakes. :twisted:
> 
> :O•-:


Oh my God I would just as soon paper-cut my eye-balls as throw one of those things. What if someone saw me? What, on cutthroat lakes......just kill me instead!


----------



## LOAH

Aw, c'mon. I'll throw your fuzzy weights around while you sling the Vibrax.

Just kiddin. I really like using the jigs. I really like using stuff with hooks in it to catch fish.


----------

